# Bolo trainers



## Stan (Jul 28, 2006)

What is the current source for Bram Frank style bolo trainers?  Like the one in this recently posted picture (http://web.mac.com/arnisangel/iWeb/Arnisangel/PhilippinesJuly2006_files/IMG_4046.jpg).  I looked on the CSSD/SC store, but I only found Abaniko and Gunting stuff, no Bolo.  I would prefer a metal trainer, but could deal with a plastic or wood.  I've checked out Edges2, but their swords aren't really like the Presas bolo.  Bram's looks the best, but I can't find them for sale

Also, there was talk about a year and a half ago about CAS Iberia making an Official Presas Bolo.  Their Bolo Tusok (http://www.casiberia.com/cas/product_details.asp?id=SR511) looks similar, but without the Presas endorsement.  Is this the Bolo that was going to be produced, just without the Presas name?  Are there still plans for releasing an official Remy Presas Bolo?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmm, was wandering if GM Remy A. Presas ever officially endorsed a production bolo?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 28, 2006)

Tulisan had a thread on bolos here.


----------



## Stan (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, Palusut,
I've read all that.  That's what got me interested to begin with.  I was wondering if anyone had any updated news.  Or more specifically a link to a store that was actually selling the bolo trainer I puctured.  I haven't heard anything lately on this exciting project.

Sincerely,
Stan


----------



## Morgan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stan said:
			
		

> What is the current source for Bram Frank style bolo trainers? Like the one in this recently posted picture (http://web.mac.com/arnisangel/iWeb/Arnisangel/PhilippinesJuly2006_files/IMG_4046.jpg). I looked on the CSSD/SC store, but I only found Abaniko and Gunting stuff, no Bolo. I would prefer a metal trainer, but could deal with a plastic or wood. I've checked out Edges2, but their swords aren't really like the Presas bolo. Bram's looks the best, but I can't find them for sale
> 
> Also, there was talk about a year and a half ago about CAS Iberia making an Official Presas Bolo. Their Bolo Tusok (http://www.casiberia.com/cas/product_details.asp?id=SR511) looks similar, but without the Presas endorsement. Is this the Bolo that was going to be produced, just without the Presas name? Are there still plans for releasing an official Remy Presas Bolo?
> 
> ...


 
I can give you a source for a wooden version of the Presas Bolo.  Contact Guro Keith Roosa at kempokroosa@yahoo.com.  I purchased a pair of barongs from him and they're excellent in terms of workmanship, balance and materials.  He uses all hardwoods in various combinations so that the trainers are both functional and very appealing to the eye.  I got my barongs at the Buffalo Martial Arts Summit where Guro Roosa had a sales table.  He had several Presas Bolos available there.

You can see photos of his work through the special issue of the Filipino Martial Arts Digest:

http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/special-issues/special-issue.html

Morgan


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 4, 2006)

You could also try asking your question here.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 4, 2006)

Stan said:
			
		

> What is the current source for Bram Frank style bolo trainers? Like the one in this recently posted picture (http://web.mac.com/arnisangel/iWeb/Arnisangel/PhilippinesJuly2006_files/IMG_4046.jpg). I looked on the CSSD/SC store, but I only found Abaniko and Gunting stuff, no Bolo. I would prefer a metal trainer, but could deal with a plastic or wood. I've checked out Edges2, but their swords aren't really like the Presas bolo. Bram's looks the best, but I can't find them for sale
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


 
Hi Stan,

Greg Beeman makes and sells them.  Go to this link and contact him.
http://www.cssdnorthwest.com/contact.html

Did RP officially endorse a particular bolo?  Not to my knowledge.  

RP gave Bram his grandfather's and his uncle's bolos.  These bolos are part of the Presas family.  SM Cristino Vasquez, the highest ranked Modern Arnis player rated by RP verified to both Bram and Dieter that they (the ones RP gave to Bram) were the same bolos he saw mounted on the Presas family wall.  This is coming from RP's cousin who lived just a stone's throw from RP.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello,

I put some bolo trainers up forsale in the ProShop.

Here's a pic of them prior to the cord wrap going on.
They are made from tracings of old bolos in a private collection.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2006)

These are definatley great trainers!  I have a lot of Bill's work
in my collection and they are durable and incredibly functional.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2008)

Check out my Blog today featuring Bill Bednarick's latest Bolo trainer.
Feels exactly like the real thing.  Absolutely beautiful.

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/03/24/combative-customs-fighting-bolo/

Also keep checking the Blog as I update it daily:
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/

You just never know what you might run across.


----------



## hapkenkido (May 2, 2008)

i have some training knives from Keen Edge Knives. they are great trainers and i have ordered the bolo. i have been very happy with them, so check them out.
www.keenedgeknives.com


----------

